# Axis Maglite wheels opinion



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

What do you think about this rims??? (sorry for the civic pic)

Any experience??????

Official Importer is giving me a really great price in 15x7.0 (I'm looking lighter wheel-tire combo for my B14)


http://www.spyeng.com/spy/maglite.html

*ANYBODY*


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

They are awesome rims. I do not have any personal experience with them myself but I know a person that has them on his purpose-built AutoX EG Civic. They are good wheels.


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

They are pretty fu**ing sweet. :thumbup: Gotta love em


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ive been looking at the maglites and the VPD's, which they no longer make unfortuneately, bothe for the price, and weight. they are an awsome price for the given weight, but i have wondered if they would hold up in everyday use here in new england.

also think they would look sweet on a b14, but, guess ill have to wait n see 

but yah, go for em if ya really like em.


----------

